# Magic Shine mounting woes....



## SoMoJunkie (Aug 28, 2006)

So I got the MagicShine 1400 a few weeks ago and finally got out last night for the first time since I received it. 2 miles into the ride the damn light head fell off the mount!! I'm not accustomed to bringing back up lights with me, so I had to ride (fortunately) a short distance back to an exit point by the light of a partially obscured half moon. Not much fun in prime rattlesnake season.

I've done a little bit of searching around to see if others have had the same problem, but I haven't found anything like this... only folks complaining that the light slowly rotates around the bar. I noticed this a little bit before the thing broke off. Simple enough to fix this problem.

But I have to say, the 1/8 deep screw hole into the aluminum mount is REALLY REALLY weak construction, and for that I'm disappointed. I'm going to see if I can add a small spacer (to make up for the space the power cable occupies (another seriously disappointing design choice)) and connect the light head to another universal mounting bracket that I've got. But my entire hope is going to lie in some thread lock??

I got this light from GeoMan, and I've heard only good things about their support, so I'm hoping that if this doesn't work out I can return it or at least get some help with another mounting method.

It's nice light and throws a lot of light onto the trail, but I'm really bummed about the mounting system.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi SoMoJunkie

We have found a dab of loctite will generally fix the issue of a screw backing out, I have personally done this to every light I have ever owned regardless of manufacturer. Sorry you had that issue and our return ploicy stands if you are unsatisfied with your purchase just let us know and we'll take care of you.

Cheers


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

SoMoJunkie said:


> ... the damn light head fell off the mount!!...


Happened to me too, Posted about it in the Magicshine 1400 thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=604036 
Look at post 10 and 14
I have seen at least 1 other person w/ the same problem, because I was supposed to remember to check mine before I went on my first ride w/ it, but forgot because I was in a rush.
I think It's just a problem with the screw not being tightened down before being shipped. As I said, no problems since.
Good luck.


----------



## mteez (Sep 22, 2007)

I noticed my new 1400 M-shine was wobbling a bit on the bars and so I checked the screw and it was a tad loose right out of the oem package. I have retightened it several times and now it seems to be rock solid. These M-shine lights are awesome, I ordered a MS900 in November 2009 and the MS1400 last month . I highly recommed either M-Shine lights via Geo Man to everyone I meet. My riding buddy just bought his MS 1400 when I showed him mine and now we can ride our local single tracks at night with ease. Best overall light on the market, IMHO, based on price , performance and best customer service. Get you some ! :thumbsup:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks again for the support, we appreciate it



mteez said:


> I noticed my new 1400 M-shine was wobbling a bit on the bars and so I checked the screw and it was a tad loose right out of the oem package. I have retightened it several times and now it seems to be rock solid. These M-shine lights are awesome, I ordered a MS900 in November 2009 and the MS1400 last month . I highly recommed either M-Shine lights via Geo Man to everyone I meet. My riding buddy just bought his MS 1400 when I showed him mine and now we can ride our local single tracks at night with ease. Best overall light on the market, IMHO, based on price , performance and best customer service. Get you some ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Is the 900 Dual head still avail? Just found out about these from another rider.
Like the Magicshine 2300 Combo PLUS Pack
But, like the way the Dual head will mount on either side of the stem.
I'd like to get a helmet mount light at the same time. Just not liking the design of the 1400 that comes with the combo pack.

Or, now that I'm researching it further.... should I just buy two 900s and a "Y" connector?
May not have been avail. in a package.

Thanks!


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've never seen a 2 pa k of the 900 series. I think you'll just have to buy 2.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Eastcoaster said:


> Is the 900 Dual head still avail? Just found out about these from another rider.
> Like the Magicshine 2300 Combo PLUS Pack
> But, like the way the Dual head will mount on either side of the stem.
> I'd like to get a helmet mount light at the same time. Just not liking the design of the 1400 that comes with the combo pack.
> ...


Huh? I don't quite understand what you're asking. "900 Dual head"???

The idea of the "Y" cable is to run 2 lights off of one battery. So you would buy one complete kit, then a second/seperate light head and a "Y" cable.

Is that what you're asking?


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Was thinking so... thanks for posting. Looking into it further... thinking that THIS is what I'd need: Extra battery pack in case I get stuck out. Two lights for the bars, and one for the helmet... helmet mount comes with the Racer's Special.... Am I correct? Thanks again!

Total Items: 6 Weight: 5.8lbs Amount: $280.94

Qty. Item Name Unit Total 



Magicshine GMG 900 PLUS Racer's Special 
$129.99 $129.99 



Magicshine 900 Lighthead ONLY - No battery, no charger, etc. 
$44.99 $44.99 



Magicshine GMG Special 900 PLUS Lumen Lightset 
$89.99 $89.99 



Magicshine "Y" Cable 
$7.99 $7.99 



Magicshine Spare/Replacement O-Rings 
$3.99 $7.98 

Sub-Total: $280.9


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

fightnut said:


> Huh? I don't quite understand what you're asking. "900 Dual head"???
> 
> The idea of the "Y" cable is to run 2 lights off of one battery. So you would buy one complete kit, then a second/seperate light head and a "Y" cable.
> 
> Is that what you're asking?


Yeah... saw a review online where the reviewer called it the 900 Dual Head....New to lights and night riding. Just know that it's going to be key for me for the next year or two just to get saddle time. So, I'm definitely uneducated on the subject. I just found out about these and only briefly searched before jumping on here to find out what was what after looking at their site.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Eastcoaster said:


> Yeah... saw a review online where the reviewer called it the 900 Dual Head....New to lights and night riding. Just know that it's going to be key for me for the next year or two just to get saddle time. So, I'm definitely uneducated on the subject. I just found out about these and only briefly searched before jumping on here to find out what was what after looking at their site.


You shouldn't need three lights out there! Since you are just starting out, one should be plenty for now. Try it on the bar, try it on the helmet. This also allows you to decide if you actually like the MS product. After getting in some time, you may realize that you are looking for something that the MS doesn't offer. I personally think that the MS is a great light, but I wouldn't get that much equipment when you're just starting off.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

ctxcrossx said:


> You shouldn't need three lights out there! Since you are just starting out, one should be plenty for now. Try it on the bar, try it on the helmet. This also allows you to decide if you actually like the MS product. After getting in some time, you may realize that you are looking for something that the MS doesn't offer. I personally think that the MS is a great light, but I wouldn't get that much equipment when you're just starting off.


I see your point. I am sure that I want at least two beams though.... One on the bike and one on the helmet. Used to commute to work by bike and had a lot of trips home (on the road) with only a crappy little light on the bars. I can see the advantages of one pointing directionally and one for where my head may be turning. That, and some of these night sessions could be solo. I don't want to play around with how much light I'm using. (Please, no comments. Will be riding with others whenever possible to be safer)

And, for the price of adding a second beam with the MS brand? Might as well. The whole thing is still way cheaper than a good bar light alone from most of the other brands out there.

With that being said, do you still think that I am barking up the wrong tree? I really do appreciate the opinions given.
Thanks!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

You definitely want a second light (no matter what brand you go with). 
Do you NEED 3 Magicshines? No, they are pretty bright alone. 
But like you said, the total is still less then you'd pay for a single light from the big name brands, so go for it.

However, I'm not understanding why you want to get the racers special and a seperate light head and "Y" cable.

The "Y" cable is for when you want to use 2 lights on your bars, but don't want to carry 2 batteries. You're run time is cut in half.
So it's for the people that are only going to ride for about 1.5hrs or less, want a lot of light (2 light heads) but only want to carry one battery on the bike. 

If you want 3 lights and 3 batteries, you should just get 3 complete MS900's. No need to bother with the "Y" cable. Use that money to get a helmet mount (IF you even need one, I mount mine direct to my helmet, no seperate mount used).


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

As I said previously... new to this.
But, my thought process was run two lights on the bars...y cable, one battery.
Second light up on my lid... it's own battery.
Third battery charged in my pack for a "just in case" scenario and I needed to refire up the bar lights should I get caught out.

I think after I (briefly) looked at the MS website, that would be the easiest way to get the extra battery that I was looking for, etc. the cheapest. 
Maybe not. I only looked quickly.

Thanks for the tip on the helmet mount, or no mount set up.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

You can certainly do it that way Eastcoaster.

Keep in mind that if you buy 3 seperate MS900's kits, you'll have 3 chargers, one for each battery, so you can have them all charged up faster.

Another reason people would use a "Y" cable is to conserve weight. They get to have 2 lights heads running, but only have the weight of one battery.
But if you're gonna carry the other battery with you anyway.......

As far as the "just in case" scenario, remember that you'd still have a light on your head, and you can always turn these down to medium or low to get much longer run times if you get "caught out".

The important thing is, you get some lights and get out night riding!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

fightnut,
Good point! And, exactly why I searched out a thread on them... For good information such as you just provided.
Again, much appreciated!


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

While I think three is not necessary for one rider, you're right about the price making it not a big deal. The other benefit of having three is that you can take a friend or two and introduce them to night riding as well!


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

ctxcrossx said:


> While I think three is not necessary for one rider, you're right about the price making it not a big deal. The other benefit of having three is that you can take a friend or two and introduce them to night riding as well!


Word!

I just want to get riding! Hoping that the introductions also happen.

Thanks!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Eastcoaster said:


> As I said previously... new to this.
> But, my thought process was run two lights on the bars...y cable, one battery.
> Second light up on my lid... it's own battery.
> Third battery charged in my pack for a "just in case" scenario and I needed to refire up the bar lights should I get caught out.
> ...


You are right on the money for a bright, versatile system. I ran this exact setup - two MS's on bars with y-cable, and one MS on helmet - every day last winter, November through March. You cannot beat the light output for the money. Just be sure to rotate your batteries, so they all get even usage and charge cycles.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

Despite that they sell the 1400 combo pack with the sep. helmet mount light for a very good price, I dont like how it would have to be mounted to one side or the other of the stem.
Quite bulky looking as well, IMO. Cleaner look (outside of the sep. adjust. of two sep. light heads) by running two 900s on either side of the stem.
Anyone running a 1400 on the bars?


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Eastcoaster said:


> Despite that they sell the 1400 combo pack with the sep. helmet mount light for a very good price, I dont like how it would have to be mounted to one side or the other of the stem.
> Quite bulky looking as well, IMO. Cleaner look (outside of the sep. adjust. of two sep. light heads) by running two 900s on either side of the stem.
> Anyone running a 1400 on the bars?


I've got the 1400 on the bars, and yes the dual 900's do look better during the day. I put the 1400 on my bars for when *I ride at night*, so nobody can see what it looks like. 
If they are behind me, my body blocks their view.
If they are infront of me, they are watching the trail.
If they are infront of me, looking at me, I shine it in their eyes and ride off.

I would love to rig up a way for the light to mount infront of the stem, so it is centered, and lower profile, but I'm too lazy.

Oh, and the 129 price vs 180 for 2 900's was nice too. I also like to just run the 2 smaller lights. I _really_ would like to be able to move the 2 smaller lights apart so each one is near my grips.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I run a 1400 on the bars, and I couldn't give a rats a$$ if it's not centered... Damn thing WORKS!

I detect some roadie style vanity above!


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't own the 1400, but several people in my group do. The biggest issue has been that being as it's larger and heavier, it tends to bounce a lot when on the trail.
I don't mean that the light head is moving around a lot on the bars, it just kinda jiggles a bit, but that makes the beam really bounce around. Going over rooty sections it almost looks like it's on strobe.

I've seen a couple people here also complain about this. There's a thread that discusses alternative ways of mounting it more solid.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I have mine mounted with a Marwi mount.

They are kinda jiggly with just the o-ring mount. Very solid with the Marwi kit.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

ajmelin said:


> I've got the 1400 on the bars, and yes the dual 900's do look better during the day. I put the 1400 on my bars for when *I ride at night*, so nobody can see what it looks like.
> If they are behind me, my body blocks their view.
> If they are infront of me, they are watching the trail.
> If they are infront of me, looking at me, I shine it in their eyes and ride off.
> ...


Laughing... and point taken... but they still look like a monstrosity to me... 
Does the weight and wind resistance of them make you veer to whatever side of the stem that they are mounted to? 

Seriously.... thanks for the input... I research the heck out of things before I pull the trigger....hence all of my questions here.
Thanks again!


----------



## neilether (Sep 10, 2007)

HamfisT said:


> I have mine mounted with a Marwi mount.
> 
> They are kinda jiggly with just the o-ring mount. Very solid with the Marwi kit.


Where did you get the Marwi kit? I would like to make this modification, but after poking around for a little bit, can't seem to find the Marwi mount you are referring to.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

neilether said:


> Where did you get the Marwi kit? I would like to make this modification, but after poking around for a little bit, can't seem to find the Marwi mount you are referring to.


Check out the thread titled magicshine 1400. There are couple of links in there that will take you to the site. Or do a search for marwi and I'm sure you'll be able to find a thread with a link.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

EL34 sells the Marwi kits.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

has anyone tried mounting their "handlebar" lights on the front part of the frame? i.e. below the handlebars, above the fork (not sure what its called).

i think this would be better as the lights are lower to the ground and, being mounted to the frame, the light does not move side to side with the handlebars and gives a straighter output.

tell me why i shouldn't try this with the 1400 if i can make a stable mount. i could see the cables sorta getting in the way, but that's it.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

You're referring to the "headtube". It would be nice to have the light centered, and have it stay straight rather then move with the handlebars, but it would be difficult on most bikes, and impossible on some (mine), there just isn't much there to mount to.

If you come up with something, be sure to post back with details/pics.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

neilether said:


> Where did you get the Marwi kit? I would like to make this modification, but after poking around for a little bit, can't seem to find the Marwi mount you are referring to.


Hoffman Amplifiers...

>> http://www.hoffmanamps.com/MyStore/...mplate&thispage=BikeLights&ORDER_ID=382989378 <<

I bought the Marwi mount, the marwi mount kit, and the MS adapter, which I only used the 4mm bolt from.

I mean to snap more pictures of the mod, but haven't got around to it just yet.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

neilether said:


> Where did you get the Marwi kit? I would like to make this modification, but after poking around for a little bit, can't seem to find the Marwi mount you are referring to.


I was just looking at the Magicshine 1400 thread, and Realized that you asked *THE EXACT SAME QUESTION* two weeks ago in that thread. Are you really that clueless:madman:  :madman:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*here some pic of old school nightrider mount w magicshine 1400 light*









You can see it looks like this mount is made for this light
























You need to sand about 1 mill of the old Nightrider light mount, the screwholes match up perfectly. I like that it centers it on your bars. so if you have a old nightrider light and mount this works great, its great to recycle old parts just sitting around..


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh ya you can use the magicshine mount on the nightrider


----------



## zracing (Apr 28, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> You can see it looks like this mount is made for this light
> if you have a old nightrider light and mount this works great, its great to recycle old parts just sitting around..[/QUOTE]
> +1 :thumbsup:
> [IMG]https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/zracingzracing/Ebike/msnrmount.jpg


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

donkeykong0 said:


> has anyone tried mounting their "handlebar" lights on the front part of the frame? i.e. below the handlebars, above the fork ... being mounted to the frame, the light does not move side to side with the handlebars and gives a straighter output.


Sorry, but I fail to see why on earth would you want the light to be in fixed position like that?? Bad idea, in my opinion. The light is _supposed_ to move side to side with the handlebars, so that it always shines where your bike's front wheel is pointing at - i.e. while doing a 180 deg. switchback. Would you like your light to be still pointing somewhere at trees and bushes while you're trying to see around the corner, in the direction you're actually going?..


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I got the racer kit*



fightnut said:


> You definitely want a second light (no matter what brand you go with).
> Do you NEED 3 Magicshines? No, they are pretty bright alone.
> But like you said, the total is still less then you'd pay for a single light from the big name brands, so go for it.
> 
> ...


I basically got the racer kit, because it had all the parts for two complete systems, minus one light head, then I got the second light head. I only really need one charger. Then, I boneheaddedly left a battery on the charger for six months and fried it. I found this out a few hours before a night ride. I just hooked one bar mounted light head up and the helmet light head up with the extension cord and y-cord to one battery, and hoped for the best. It worked out well. I got two hours of ride time, some on high beam, some on low... most of the time with both light heads burning. These things are pretty dang bright, even on low and medium beam. More than enough light, especially when climbing.

Yeah, but I would say that 3 magicshines would be pretty overkill for just light output. The spread would be nice. THen again, nothing succeeds like excess.

Heh... funny about the NiteRider mount. I did the same thing with my bar MS900. It uses the same mounting screw. I'm not sure its a real improvement over the rubber band method, really.


----------



## andyb721 (Aug 7, 2006)

Arek said:


> Sorry, but I fail to see why on earth would you want the light to be in fixed position like that?? Bad idea, in my opinion. The light is _supposed_ to move side to side with the handlebars, so that it always shines where your bike's front wheel is pointing at - i.e. while doing a 180 deg. switchback. Would you like your light to be still pointing somewhere at trees and bushes while you're trying to see around the corner, in the direction you're actually going?..


I am looking at getting these lights for myself this winter. The only issue that I have is that the handlebar mount seems like it would be a hinderence as you should be looking further through corners and down the trail ahead of where your front wheel is pointing. As the bike tends to be banked and not the bars simply turned, wouldn't the bar mount end up behind where you are trying to see.

I've only ever tried the helmet mount for lights previously, because of this-it will always light where my eyes look as it's on my head. I don't/wont ride with a pack, will the battery be able to strap around my upper arm, kinda like a ipod mount?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty bulky to strap to an arm I think. A rear pocket in your jersey would work much better, or even to the back or top of your helmet twords the rear to help counter balance the BIG BULKY 1400 on top of your dome. It helps to mount the light a little forwards.

I keep a 900 on my helmet on medium, and a 1400 on my bars with only the 2 small lights on for most of my riding. LOVE IT. 

Good luck.


----------



## andyb721 (Aug 7, 2006)

ajmelin said:


> Pretty bulky to strap to an arm I think. A rear pocket in your jersey would work much better, or even to the back or top of your helmet twords the rear to help counter balance the BIG BULKY 1400 on top of your dome. It helps to mount the light a little forwards.
> 
> I keep a 900 on my helmet on medium, and a 1400 on my bars with only the 2 small lights on for most of my riding. LOVE IT.
> 
> Good luck.


Thaks for the advice. I was thinking about on the helmet-would it not shake about with the weight though? I don't have any jerseys with pockets so I'll have to come up with something.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

andyb721 said:


> Thaks for the advice. I was thinking about on the helmet-would it not shake about with the weight though? I don't have any jerseys with pockets so I'll have to come up with something.


The velcro strap is elastic, so it can be pulled tight enough to eliminate any play on the battery side of things. My 1400 on the bars jiggles abit on fast downhills due to the weight and the rubber o-ring, I imagine the same on the helmet.


----------

